# Mẹo khử mùi cho đồng hồ da tức thì



## willxvnrao (11/6/21)

Mẹo khử mùi cho đồng hồ da tức thì Những chiếc đồng hồ dây da thanh lịch, cổ điển luôn là một trong những phụ kiện thời trang yêu thích của quý ông. Tuy nhiên, công ty sản xuất hộp đựng quà tặng việc dây da đồng hồ bị hôi khiến quý ông trở nên e ngại khi sử dụng. Đừng quá lo lắng, bài viết dưới đây sẽ hướng dẫn chi tiết những mẹo hay giúp khử mùi dây da đồng hồ nhanh chóng nhất! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I – Nguyên nhân khiến dây da đồng hồ bị hôi Theo nhiều chuyên gia, dây da đồng hồ có mùi hôi bị tác động do rất nhiều nguyên nhân nhưng trực tiếp nhất là công ty sản xuất hộp quà tặng do yếu tố môi trường và chính mồ hôi từ cơ thể của bạn tiết ra. Cụ thể như sau: Khử mùi dây da đồng hồ đeo tay hiệu quả cần hiểu rõ nguyên nhân Sử dụng và bảo quản dây đồng hồ không đúng cách: Làm ướt khi đi mưa, rửa tay nhưng không không hong khô khiến dây rơi vào tình trạng ẩm ướt, tạo ra những mùi hôi, ẩm mốc khó chịu. Nhất là đối với dòng dây da bò và da cá sấu, khi bị ẩm quá mức sẽ có mùi hôi cực kỳ khó chịu. Mồ hôi tay nếu ngấm lâu vào dây da đồng hồ cũng sẽ tạo nên những mùi hôi nhất định, đặc biệt đối với những chàng trai có cơ địa mồ hôi, thường xuyên hoạt động mạnh. II – Cách khử mùi dây da đồng hồ đeo tay Hiểu rõ được những nguyên nhân gây nên mùi hôi trên dây da đồng hồ là ẩm mốc, mồ hôi, dưới đây chúng tôi đã tìm ra những mẹo khử mùi hôi dây da đồng hồ đeo tay cực kỳ hiệu quả như sau: 1/ Phơi nắng Đối với trường hợp dây da đồng hồ của bạn bị ẩm ướt, có mùi hôi nhẹ, việc phơi nắng là cách khử mùi dây da đồng hồ đơn giản nhưng đem lại hiệu quả cao nhất. Ánh nắng mặt trời có tác dụng khử mùi hôi tuyệt vời Tuy nhiên, bạn chỉ nên chọn thời điểm ánh nắng dịu nhẹ từ 8 đến 9h sáng, việc phơi nắng dây da vào lúc nắng gay gắt sẽ dẫn đến dây da bị cứng, nứt,… ảnh hưởng đến tuổi thọ của dây da. 2/ Hạt hút ẩm Nguyên nhân khiến dây da đồng hồ bị hôi là ẩm ướt, vậy cách khắc phục triệt để nhất là hút ẩm, tạo môi trường khô thoáng bằng hạt hút ẩm. Cách làm đơn giản như sau: Bước 1: Bạn cho dây da đồng hồ vào một chiếc hộp nhỏ. Sau đó cho hạt hút ẩm vào đặt cùng Bước 2: Để nguyên như vậy khoảng 1-3 ngày sau đó đưa dây da ra dùng bình thường. Gói hút ẩm sẽ có tác dụng trong việc hút hơi ẩm, mồ hôi trên dây da hữu hiệu. 3/ Sử dụng bột Baking Soda Nhắc đến cách khử mùi dây da đồng hồ đơn giản, hiệu quả cao bột Baking Soda là nguyên liệu không thể bỏ qua tới bởi khả năng khử mùi, làm sạch cực tốt. Baking soda – Nguyên liệu tự nhiên có tác dụng mạnh việc khử mùi hôi trên dây da Cách thực hiện đơn giản như sau: Bước 1: Cho 1 thìa bột baking soda vào 3 thìa nước, sau đó khuấy đều Bước 2: Dùng khăn thấm vào hỗn hợp trên và lau cẩn thận tại bề mặt dây da bên ngoài và bên trong. Bước 3: Dùng khăn khô lau sạch lại và tiếp tục sử dụng. 4/ Máy khử Ozon Nếu bạn đang có máy khử Ozon trong nhà thì đừng vội qua vật dụng có khả năng khử mùi dây da đồng hồ đặc biệt tốt như này nhé. Chỉ trong khoảng 1 phút, máy khử Ozon sẽ loại bỏ những mùi hôi khó chịu trả lại mùi thơm đặc trưng của chất liệu da tự nhiên. Bạn cần đặt đồng hồ từ 30s đến 1 phút trước máy khử Ozon là được nhé! III – Mẹo giữ dây da đồng hồ không bị hôi Để tránh tối đa được vấn đề dây da đồng hồ bị hôi, trong suốt quá trình sử dụng và bảo quản bạn cần đặc biệt lưu ý những vấn đề sau: Cần vệ sinh dây da đồng hồ thường xuyên Khi hoạt động thể thao mạnh, hộp đựng bút bằng dađi mưa hay rửa tay hạn chế đeo đồng hồ để tránh mồ hôi, nước tiếp xúc trực tiếp với dây da Thường xuyên sử dụng miếng bông mềm lau khô đồng hồ, tránh việc ẩm ướt tạo mùi khó chịu Đồng hồ nếu chưa sử dụng cần được bảo quản trong hộp tại vị trí thoáng mát, tránh ánh nắng trực tiếp từ môi trường Khi dây da có mùi hôi cần áp dụng ngay cách biện pháp khử mùi thông minh để tránh tình trạng dây bị bong nổ, mùi hôi nặng,….


----------

